# I KNOW U GUYS ARE GOING TO HATE THIS



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT FEEDING BABY PIRANHAS TO BIGGER PIRANHAS?


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

AMAZON DON said:


> WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT FEEDING BABY PIRANHAS TO BIGGER PIRANHAS?
> [snapback]1183467[/snapback]​


Waste of money and a nice fish.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

whta do you think about turning your caps off. if you have to dont post at work. that sh*t is rude.
wes


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

AMAZON DON said:


> WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT FEEDING BABY PIRANHAS TO BIGGER PIRANHAS?
> [snapback]1183467[/snapback]​


This is the one of the stupidest ideas I have ever heard...Why would you want to kill other piranhas? Even if they are babies...Its just stupid.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Yea there is def no point to it, why spend the money to just destroy p's. it makes no sense


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hes probably breed them and dont know what to

do with the fry. i was almost in that spot, but i took

steps to stop the breeding behavior.

all i can say is that it does happen in the wild and

in the aquarium, if its the only way to get rid of them

then so be it, it has to happen


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

AMAZON DON said:


> WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT FEEDING BABY PIRANHAS TO BIGGER PIRANHAS?
> [snapback]1183467[/snapback]​


The answer is obvious but may i ask what is your motive in posting such a thread ???


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> hes probably breed them and dont know what to
> 
> do with the fry. i was almost in that spot, but i took
> 
> ...


WHAT IS SO RUDE ABOUT CAPS


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

AMAZON DON said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> > hes probably breed them and dont know what to
> ...


i dont know


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

let's ask him rather than assuming. Are you breeding P's or just asking a stupid question with a starter "I know you guys are going to hate this" to provoke and just try to get a rise out of us????


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

JUST A QUSTIO I DONT SEE HOW IT WOULD BE ANY MORE OF A WASTE OF MONEY THAN FEEDING TETRA OF BABY CONVICTS OR PINKIES THEY AL COST AROUND THE SAME

BUT JUST AS A NOTE I WOULDN'T FEED BABY P'S BECAUSE I LOVE EM

BUT I DONT THINK THE WSTE OF MONEY WAS A ELLTHOGHTOUTOUT REASON NO OFFENSE


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> let's ask him rather than assuming. Are you breeding P's or just asking a stupid question with a starter "I know you guys are going to hate this" *to provoke and just try to get a rise out of us?*???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if so proper steps will be taken


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

This thread is pointless and should be closed. If it's not a difference in money to you then why ask??? Please close this thread.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

AMAZON DON said:


> WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT FEEDING BABY PIRANHAS TO BIGGER PIRANHAS?
> [snapback]1183467[/snapback]​


Do whatever you want Don. Your post is confusing though







Do you breed them and don't know what to do with the fry? Or are you just trying to piss people off?

*EDIT: Didn't see Crosshair's post*


----------



## sublime1184 (Aug 22, 2005)

AMAZON DON said:


> JUST A QUSTIO I DONT SEE HOW IT WOULD BE ANY MORE OF A WASTE OF MONEY THAN FEEDING TETRA OF BABY CONVICTS OR PINKIES THEY AL COST AROUND THE SAME
> 
> BUT JUST AS A NOTE I WOULDN'T FEED BABY P'S BECAUSE I LOVE EM
> 
> ...


in chicago...
minnows= 7 cents
piranhas= 20 dollars (generally speaking) so how is this not a waste of money...unless you are breeding them...in which it is still a waste of money cuz you can sell them...


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

REALLY DIDN'T THINK U ALL WOULD REACT THIS WAY

I THOUGHT MAYBE I COULD GET A NON EMOTIONAL

EDUCATED ANSWER AS TO WHY OR WHY NOT I GUES NOT 
BY BAD


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

AMAZON DON said:


> REALLY THINK U ALL WOULD REACT THIS WAY
> 
> I THOUGHT MAYBE I COULD GET A NON EMOTIONAL
> 
> ...


You aren't giving enough info for us to give you an answer.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

all you asked is what do we think? I think you are getting very clear answers to your query.


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

BREEDING ISN'T THE ISSUE BECUSE LIKE I SAID BEFORE I MORE THAN WOULDN'T DO IT ANY WAY BUT ...NEVERMIND
LIKE U SAID MAY BE IT IS POINTLESS


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

well, from a nutritional point of view i don't think there is any problem,
but - as you already answered yourself - it seems quite logic that people are usually not very thrilled to see their preferred pets being used as feeders

(btw i thought using caps = SHOUTING )


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

AMAZON DON said:


> BREEDING ISN'T THE ISSUE BECUSE LIKE I SAID BEFORE I MORE THAN WOULDN'T DO IT ANY WAY BUT ...NEVERMIND
> LIKE U SAID MAY BE IT IS POINTLESS
> [snapback]1183543[/snapback]​


Ok, then I don't see any problem with feeding baby p's. No different than feeding tetras, or whatever feeder. I'm not sure how nutritional p's are though.

Note: I wouldn't do it because they're my pets and I like them


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

AMAZON DON said:


> REALLY DIDN'T THINK U ALL WOULD REACT THIS WAY
> 
> I THOUGHT MAYBE I COULD GET A NON EMOTIONAL
> 
> ...


As posted in my previous response i attempted this by asking you your motive/reasons behind this post. I sent you a PM and you still insist on CAPS. It's like you're screaming







Anyways i am going to keep this thread open for now as long as this debate stays civil. Hopefully Don, this is not an attempt to ruffle some feathers on your part. Anyways let the discussion go on for now and please, please, please, stop with the CAPS. It is more annoying than this thread


----------



## Altuvie631 (Jul 7, 2005)

caps sucks


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

You see i had no idea that the use ofcaps implied sreaming now that is just ludacris to be offended and react in such a way to a miss understanding. If u notice all of my previous post are in caps and i not screaming all the time but if it makes u feel better I have no problem with stopping as for this thread being annoying dont forget piranhas are my pets too

Now with that being said itis natural for them to eat them in the wild

It is definitly more nutritious than minnows, gold fish, or rosie reds

They eat everything a grown p would eat for good health because they cant eat feeders yet

I bet baby piranhas are the most nutritional live food to feed our beloved pets 
so why would u be so offended

(by the way I just used caps on the first letter of the sentence because its proper english I'm not screaming the first letter of every sentence)


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

AMAZON DON said:


> WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT FEEDING BABY PIRANHAS TO BIGGER PIRANHAS?
> [snapback]1183467[/snapback]​


That's what they do in the wild so I don't see a problem with it, but I rather not feed live food to my Ps to begin with. Whether it be feeder goldfish to baby piranhas, I'll stay away from feeding them anything alive. However, I do try to keep some fish with my P's every once in a while to liven up the tank and they usually get eaten











AMAZON DON said:


> (by the way I just used caps on the first letter of the sentence because its proper english I'm not screaming the first letter of every sentence)
> [snapback]1183583[/snapback]​


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

AMAZON DON said:


> You see i had no idea that the use ofcaps implied sreaming now that is just ludacris to be offended and react in such a way to a miss understanding. If u notice all of my previous post are in caps and i not screaming all the time but if it makes u feel better I have no problem with stopping as for this thread being annoying dont forget piranhas are my pets too
> 
> Now with that being said itis natural for them to eat them in the wild
> 
> ...


You got to admit this looks much better Don... Anyways i do agree with some of your comments here as far as nutritional value goes and despite some cries from people that this is useless and should be closed in a strange way it is a legitimate arguement open to civil debate and as long as this thread remains civil i believe this thread does hold some merit and should remain open. I have seen alot worse that stayed open and i have to admit you asked a question here that is rare in nature compared to the ones you see posted 1000 times.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

"(by the way I just used caps on the first letter of the sentence because its proper english I'm not screaming the first letter of every sentence)"


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

Now that s more like the response i was looking for

I would give u one of the clickable smile but i donk now how to do it every time i click on them this happens


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

oh damn i got it


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Way to turn a thread that looked like it was about to go down the crapper, to a nice civilized discussion.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I understand that other piranhas might be nutritional and what they encounter in the wild for food...But the question still remains WHY? There are soo many other options for a nutrious meal for a piranha...Why would you want to kill a piranha as a feeder to another Piranha...There's just NO sense behind it. Especially if you like piranhas as you say you do...I could at least understand if you were feeding baby p's to like Oscars or something...Because you loved Oscars...And you wanted a nutrious fish for your Oscar...Because you don't care about P's...But feeding a P to a P as a feeder in my eyes...is STUPID.


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

its not stupid it's natural

and i love all animals i just love p's and pit bulls more

now that s no different than me feeding a convict to my p's i like them too

shoot i like goldfish just notin my tank

and i understand that in the real world only the strong survive and the strong feed off the weak the big eat the small

my wild p's ate a captive breed p that i put in there that was bigger than them i didn't sit around a cry about it i accepted it

figure out why and that was that

Its not stupid

its more stupid to belive that piranhas as your pet would rether u feed them pellets to enhance their color than feed them a baby piranha

lookin at it as your pet and your hobby is selfish when u dont consider the animal


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> Way to turn a thread that looked like it was about to go down the crapper, to a nice civilized discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was brilliant wasn't it...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > Way to turn a thread that looked like it was about to go down the crapper, to a nice civilized discussion.
> ...


Only you JP, only you.....


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

AMAZON DON said:


> its not stupid it's natural
> 
> and i love all animals i just love p's and pit bulls more
> 
> ...


Amazon Don............. You are a troll.














I know you don't do it.......but just want to stir up crap. If you wanted an intelligent conversation about the nutritional value of p's to p's you would've posted better than a 2 year old. I'm not offering a nipple to you anymore..... Troll. Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey no need for name calling that somthing a 2 year old would do.

Its nots my fault ur sensative


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

AMAZON DON said:


> Hey no need for name calling that somthing a 2 year old would do.
> 
> Its nots my fault ur sensative
> [snapback]1184566[/snapback]​


Indeed, I'm going to abstain from posting in this thread anymore.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

> and i love all animals i just love p's and pit bulls more


You think adult piranhas would enjoy a pit bull? Let's discuss it's nutritional value for a while, it will be a very interesting and valuablediscussion. Yeah, I think its time to close this useless thread.


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Can u turn off your goddamn CAPSLOCK?! Do u have an eye problem or what? Your posts are taking up the whole screen! and please stop the "natural" and "real world" bullshit. not much is natural in an aquarium...
BTW feeding piranhas to piranhas is retarded.


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

Peerahnya said:


> > and i love all animals i just love p's and pit bulls more
> 
> 
> You think adult piranhas would enjoy a pit bull? Let's discuss it's nutritional value for a while, it will be a very interesting and valuablediscussion. Yeah, I think its time to close this useless thread.
> [snapback]1184614[/snapback]​


Hey peerahnya
I actually raise some of pits with caimen so make sure ur little red belly fry come correct


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Chill out Azeral and as far as Tarzan goes that was corrected last night. Has anyone read the Forum rules. Please read. especially the last sentence.

1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. I dont care if the person owns snails or has been dealing with piranhas for 30 years. EVERYONE is to be treated with respect here. Feel free to express different opinions and thoughts but it should ALWAYS be done in a respectful and positive manner. Absolutely no flaming, harrassing, bitch wars, etc.... If something is 'annoying' you about certain people or certain questions; my advice is to ignore it...


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

I was being sarcastic if you didn't notice. I was just illustrating how stupid your thread is. Now you have illustrated how stupid you are.


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Chill out Azeral and as far as Tarzan goes that was corrected last night. Has anyone read the Forum rules. Please read. especially the last sentence.
> 
> 1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. I dont care if the person owns snails or has been dealing with piranhas for 30 years. EVERYONE is to be treated with respect here. Feel free to express different opinions and thoughts but it should ALWAYS be done in a respectful and positive manner. Absolutely no flaming, harrassing, bitch wars, etc.... If something is 'annoying' you about certain people or certain questions; my advice is to ignore it...
> [snapback]1184991[/snapback]​


Thank sJerry that is brilliant advise


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

AMAZON DON said:


> jerry_plakyda said:
> 
> 
> > Chill out Azeral and as far as Tarzan goes that was corrected last night. Has anyone read the Forum rules. Please read. especially the last sentence.
> ...


 This is what makes P-Fury the site that it is. Of course you also have to use common sense on posting questions and truly think about what will occur. Why people get upset typing on the computer boggles my mind. You yourself put it in the title. So saying that, my opinion is you shouldn't have posted it if you knew you were gonna ruffle some feathers. My opinion on it is live feeding is a live feeding know matter what but why would anyone pay 5 dollars for a feeder when there are many other options that are healthier and cheaper.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Lets keep this civil and follow the PFury rules.

If the slandering of other members continues, there will be consequences.

You can disagree all day guys, everyone has an opinion. But you need to do so in a manner that is respectable to other members.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> AMAZON DON said:
> 
> 
> > MR.FREEZ said:
> ...


its just annoying..no one else does it so its just disturbing ot read ur posts


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

furious piranha said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> > AMAZON DON said:
> ...


it hurts my eyes to read it and is considered yelling. the caps lock issue has been resolved.
wes


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

There are plenty of people that feed piranha fry to larger carnivores. And why not? Piranha's are no more special than other fish (sure, to us they are, but that doesn't make them so).
If you have a breeding pair of Reds and you're familiar with raising the fry, they'll produce hundreds of offspring every month, like a machine: what on earth can you do with that many baby piranha's??? After a few months your local pet stores will tell you to stuff them up your ... well you know... So why not use them fry for your own good and feed them to other fish? It's better than euthanizing them or keeping them in tiny tanks until they all kill each other...

**note**
FYI: if anyone here starts attacking the topic starter again just because he doesn't like the topic or is too childish or dumb to discuss it in a decent way, will get warned immedeately (or suspended, if the warning bar is already above zero) - it's people like you that give this site a bad reputation, not people that want to discuss more unorthodox topics.


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

And people u cant intelligently enter a discussion in the middle without reading or finding out was said previously

I stopped using CAPS 3 days ago

please read from the begining this discussion turned out to quite interesting thank you p-fury


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Isn´t there any rule in the forum that allows you to give your own opinion on things and tell members when they for example are using caps? One great thing is when people really say what they think about the subject. 
Feel free to tape it if u feed with small piranhas. I know I would.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

faebo_tarzan said:


> Isn´t there any rule in the forum that allows you to give your own opinion on things and tell members when they for example are using caps?[snapback]1186067[/snapback]​


Yes, you can speak your mind, as long as it is relevant to the topic at hand and as long as it is respectful - some of the people who posted here failed in one or both aspects...
As far as pointing out why not to use CAPS: yes, you can point that out if someone uses them (it _is_ straining on the eyes), but what's the point in starting about it days after someone already stopped using CAPS?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I feed baby natts to my manny, he loves them. That's just me. Sometimes I feed him goldfish, sometimes shrimp, and sometime baby natts cuz they are free to me. It's no big deal, circle of life!

Vote For Pedro!


----------

